# Health benefits of 10 min. walks 3x per day vs. 30 min once daily



## automatondan (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi everyone. Just started The Rhino's "Vertical Diet" and have been looking into some of the claims he makes regarding this "diet." 

One of the claims Stan makes is that taking 10 min. brisk walks after meals, 3x per day, is better than 30 min. once daily, at improving insulin resistance, blood pressure, reduce gas/improve digestion, and reducing DOMS. I am still looking into these claims, along with many other interesting things he is suggesting (and I will post more as I learn more), but I thought Id post a study supporting the improved insulin resistance. 

Below, I will post a copy & paste of the abstract, but then also post a link to the full article:

_*Advice to walk after meals is more effective for lowering postprandial glycaemia in type 2 diabetes mellitus than advice that does not specify timing: a randomised crossover study Andrew N. Reynolds 1,2 & Jim I. Mann 1,2,3 & Sheila Williams 4 & Bernard J. Venn1 Received: 14 June 2016 /Accepted: 5 August 2016 /Published online: 17 October 2016# Springer-Verlag Berlin Heidelberg 2016. 

Abstract Aims/hypothesis:
 Regular physical activity is a cornerstone of diabetes management. We conducted a study to evaluate whether specifying the timing of walking in relation to meals enhances the benefits conferred by current physical activity guidelines. Methods A total of 41 adults with type 2 diabetes mellitus (mean ± SD age 60 ± 9.9 years; mean diabetes duration 10 years) participated in this randomised, crossover study. Randomisation was by a computer-generated protocol. For periods of 2 weeks, advice to walk 30 min each day was compared with advice to walk for 10 min after each main meal. Both sets of advice met current physical activity guidelines for people with type 2 diabetes mellitus. Physical activity was measured by accelerometry over the full intervention, and glycaemia was measured using continuous glucose monitoring in 5 min intervals over 7 days. The primary outcome of postprandial glycaemia was assessed during the 3 h after a meal by the incremental area under the blood glucose curve (iAUC).Results The iAUC was significantly lower when participants walked after meals compared with on a single daily occasion(ratio of geometric means 0.88, 95% CI 0.78, 0.99). The improvement was particularly striking after the evening meal(0.78, 95% CI 0.67, 0.91) when the most carbohydrate was consumed and sedentary behaviours were highest. One participant died during the 30 day washout period between interventions, but participation in this study was not judged to contribute to this unfortunate event.Conclusions/interpretation The benefits relating to physical activity following meals suggest that current guidelines should be amended to specify post-meal activity, particularly when meals contain a substantial amount of carbohydrate.

Trial registration: ACTRN12613000832774 Funding: This study was supported by grants from the University of Otago and the New Zealand Artificial LimbService. Glycated albumin reagents were provided by AsahiKasei.Keywords Hyperglycaemia . Intervention study . Type 2diabetes mellitus.

*_Link:

https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007/s00125-016-4085-2.pdf 

=====================================================

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks a lot like some kind of cardio to me?  lol   :32 (6):   I could see how short bursts could be a benefit.  It isn't comparing to 30 minutes of actual cardio though right?  Most people should be able to squeeze ten minutes in.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2018)

10 min wont do shit..Its a hour a day or nothing


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 10, 2018)

interesting ......there are so many different things, I remember when I was into a million different things...trying to find the perfect things. What I learned was eating a certain way (nothing special) and training plus normal cardio is all I needed to get what I wanted. It's cool though if you want to try stuff!


----------



## automatondan (Apr 10, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Looks a lot like some kind of cardio to me?  lol   :32 (6):   I could see how short bursts could be a benefit.  It isn't comparing to 30 minutes of actual cardio though right?  Most people should be able to squeeze ten minutes in.



This study campares 10 min of walking 3x per day after meals, vs 30 min of walking once per day...



Bro Bundy said:


> 10 min wont do shit..Its a hour a day or nothing



This is not a study claiming to be the best for burning fat, this is a study showing a decrease in insulin resistance walking for 10 min after meals vs 30 min of walking once per day. I am not talking about burning fat.



jennerrator50 said:


> interesting ......there are so many different things, I remember when I was into a million different things...trying to find the perfect things. What I learned was eating a certain way (nothing special) and training plus normal cardio is all I needed to get what I wanted. It's cool though if you want to try stuff!



For me, the results I am after is lowered blood pressure, increased digestion effecy and reduced insulin resistance. My glucose levels were elevated in my last set of blood work...


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks helpful for those who need to manage their diabetes.  I'll be interested to hear if you find studies supporting his other claims.

You'll have to forgive me if I'm a little skeptical of an IFBB pro giving advice on how to be healthy.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 10, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Looks helpful for those who need to manage their diabetes.  I'll be interested to hear if you find studies supporting his other claims.



The cool part is, every claim he makes, he puts links to articles and studies supporting what he is saying. Some of the articles are less scientific/credible than others, so with some of it, ive had to dig a little bit to find better data. But as I find more cool stuff, I will post it up.

Regarding decreasing insulin resistance and thus improving insulin sensitivity, that would apply to all of us, even if we dont have diabetes... Increased insulin sensitivity equals better nutrient shuttling/effecy, thus better gains.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry...responded on just a training life..I’m having little issues since surgery lol

I get now what you meant:32 (20):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2018)

in that case yes its great to go for a walk after eating..Ive been doing that for years.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey BB, lets go for a 10  min walk on the beach after dinner tonight.  :32 (12):


----------



## DF (Apr 10, 2018)

Too many words!!!!  Sexercise!!!!!


----------



## automatondan (Apr 10, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Hey BB, lets go for a 10  min walk on the beach after dinner tonight.  :32 (12):



Hey!!!! What about me??? Im the one that posted this......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2018)

I was gonna slap the op upside the head if he said insulin resistance again. But you have elevated glucose levels or something so you get a pass.

For the majority of you that lift and aren't a fat piece of shit insulin resistance would be a waste to focus on as a benefit. I am gonna check this out but I bet the prevalence of trained athletes with T2DM is like .01% and that's just genetics in that .01...


----------



## Seeker (Apr 11, 2018)

I actually prefer a nice power nap after meals. ohhh they're the bestus.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2018)

Sure you didn't mean 10 minutes of whacking?

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed...jaculation-may-decrease-prostate-cancer-risk/


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 11, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Sure you didn't mean 10 minutes of whacking?
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed...jaculation-may-decrease-prostate-cancer-risk/



21 times or more a month? I got this. Just going to have to figure out a way to explain the hairy palms  to the wife.


----------

